# 6.5k or 10k??



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

I had a few hamilton 6.5k MH lights go bad on me and apparently this is happening a lot with the current batch they have. I can either wait 2 weeks to get new 6.5k that work (meaning no light for 2 weeks) or I can get them to send me 10k ones now. Is there a real difference in how plants grow under the different lights or is it just a visual thing? I have read that plants are fine between 6-10k but I just wanted to see if anyone here had any practical experience with the 10k. Thanks.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The main thing I have found with 10000k pc bulbs is that they increase bba growth, this is way I have changed over to 6500k/6700k bulbs. The growth rate with both k ratings seems to close enough that you can't tell a difference.


----------

